# New Schedule Real Life Performance #2



## zephyr17 (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, pretty much so far so good, at least as far as endpoint arrivals are concerned.

Since the schedule change, 2(5) appears to have been the worst performing (latest) at some point on its trip since the schedule change. It got to be over 7 hours down by Rivers, MB and was in Winnipeg in the wee hours (2:21-3:40). It went up and down from there. 4 hours and change late at Sioux Lookout, 6 hours and change late at Nakina, 3 hours and change late out of Hornepayne. Close to on time at Parry Sound and 2 hours early in Toronto, today

It is kind of sad it has to have that kind of schedule pad, but I'd rather it be reliable on a slow schedule than ridiculously late on a faster one.

Based on the performance so far, on my upcoming trip in November I am allowing for a one night layover in Toronto as usual, and not the three night layover I was going to plan for before the schedule change.

BTW, haven't been watching 1 much since I don't typically ride it.


----------



## Skyline (Oct 23, 2018)

I like the new schedule. The Canadian had become a joke in the year prior. I think VIA must have decided padding at its major stations was its only insurance against CN.

However, for Canadian pax using stations other than the major ones, late (and later) arrivals/departures are still commonplace.


----------



## railiner (Oct 23, 2018)

Although all that intermediate padding makes the schedule generally more reliable overall, the long dwell at those points if the train is close to schedule, makes short distance travel going thru those dwell points, especially, practically useless...

An extreme example would be someone only travelling between Elma and Portage la Prairie, the stations on either side of Winnipeg...


----------



## Urban Sky (Oct 24, 2018)

zephyr17 said:


> Well, pretty much so far so good, at least as far as endpoint arrivals are concerned.
> 
> Since the schedule change, 2(5) appears to have been the worst performing (latest) at some point on its trip since the schedule change. It got to be over 7 hours down by Rivers, MB and was in Winnipeg in the wee hours (2:21-3:40). It went up and down from there. 4 hours and change late at Sioux Lookout, 6 hours and change late at Nakina, 3 hours and change late out of Hornepayne. Close to on time at Parry Sound and 2 hours early in Toronto, today
> 
> ...


I've started to track the actual travel times on the Canadian by retrieving them from ReserVIA (and by playing around with the date stamp in the URL). I've attached the actual and scheduled travel time (in hours) of train #2 from Vancouver (calculated from the scheduled departure in Vancouver, i.e. 12:00 since July 27 and 20:30 before that). Note that red refers to Vancouver, yellow to Winnipeg and green to Toronto. Also, the departure of September 28 was terminated in Capreol (arrival times shown for Capreol instead of Toronto).

Source:


----------

